# Webserver auf Webspace laufen lassen



## Azero (30. Juni 2005)

hallo...

klingt komisch.. scheint es auch zu sein.   Ich habe mir einen eigenen webservice in c für linux geschrieben. Lokal im netzwerk läuft alles soweit. ich wüste jetzt gern, ob ich den auch auf meinem Webspace laufen lassen kann? gibt es da mittel und wege ein binary auf dem webspace laufen zu lassen, welches am port 8080 lauscht? Oder ist diese Vorstellung von mir einfach nur otopisch?  

grüsse
azo


----------



## meilon (30. Juni 2005)

Hiho,
heißt das nicht utopisch? Naja 

Wenn dein Space PHP unterstützt, könntest du versuchen, mit PHP die Binary auszuführen. Wenn das nicht geht, seh ich schwarz

mfg


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2005)

moin


Ich kenne keinen Webspace anbieter, bei dem du die Rechte hast oder man dir erlauben würde, solch etwas Serverseitig auszuführen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Azero (30. Juni 2005)

hmm..

zum einen.. ja du hast recht.. es nennt sich in der tat utopisch. da ist meiner tastatur wohl ein fehler unterlaufen. ich werd mal die spur mit php verfolgen. andererseits wirklich nicht auszudenken, wenn das jeder machen würde und was dabei alles serverseitig passieren könnte.

tausend dank..
azo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2005)

Unter Umständen könnte ich dir vllt. helfen ..... schreib' einfach kurz was zu deinen sonstigen Anforderungen.


----------



## Azero (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Arne,

Meine Anforderungen halten sich wie ich glaube in Grenzen. Hier mal ein paar Daten zu meinem Webspace:

300 MB Webspace
30.000 MB Datentransfer / Monat
200 E-Mail-Postfächer
Basis-CGIs (Gästebuch, Counter, ...)
Mailinglisten
PHP3, PHP4
MySQL-Datenbank

Und es geht darum, das ich wie gesagt ein Webserver (Interface) zum Laufen bekommen will, welcher am Port 8080 lauscht und http-Anfragen annehemn kann und Ergebnisse zurück sendet. Nach dem HTTP-Header kommen XML-Informationen sprich SOAP. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Server beim Webhoster zu starten, was unter Linux mit einem ./server passiert. Weisst du da Rat?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Azero


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Azero,

klar weiß ich da Rat .... betreibe ja schließlich eigene Webserver 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Service gutartig ist - sehe ich also keine Probleme.

Ich werde das Angebot eben soweit zusammenstellen und dir dann per Email zusenden.

[edit]
Email ist losgeschickt.


----------



## Azero (1. Juli 2005)

okay...

dann werd ich mal in relemäßigen Abständen meine mails checken....

azo


----------

